
Google bans ads for services that secretly track, monitor people - elorant
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/10/google-bans-ads-for-services-that-secretly-track-monitor-people.html
======
tomohawk
They don't like the competition

~~~
FlyMoreRockets
It seems the problem isn't the tracking, but the secrecy.

